# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  View Poll Results: Which photo is the October photo of the month? (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Please vote for the October Photo of the Month.  In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message.  Not many entries this month.

*1 (Sonoran Desert Toad/Colorado River Toad with a Rattlesnake - Bufo alvarius and Crotalus tepidus  - Johnny O. Farnen):



**2 (Red-Banded Rubber Frog - Phrynomerus bifasciatus  - Kurt Kunze):



**3 (Limon Giant Glass Frog - Centrolene ilex  - Alex Shepack):
*

----------


## John Clare

Get your votes on folks!

----------


## John Clare

Please vote - anyone can.

----------


## Tom

I absolutely love the Limon's Eyes they are just so awesome

----------


## John Clare

Alex won by a landslide.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah I feel like a Walter Mondale.

----------

